# iodine teat dip alternative



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

My doe (FF) freaks out when I dip her teats after milking. Is the iodine stinging her? What milder alternatives are there, that are just as good for hygiene?


----------



## mbodjanac (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder if it's because the iodine is cold?

I haven't used iodine, and I would be considered a pretty new milker, since I have only milked for one season. I have found that grapefruit essential oil is antibacterial and I have used that as a teat dip. One way I did it was put a little bit of water with a drop or two of grapefruit oil, and dip the teats, and air dry. Similarly, you could probably use tea tree oil or rosemary oil.

I have also read of using hydrogen peroxide diluted in water, among other things, you can google it, or go to the fiasco farm website, or I found this other forum that was helpful: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archiv ... 67466.html

I also let my kids nurse their mother after milking for at least 6 weeks- 2 months, so bacteria... what bacteria? 

And, on many days, I didn't do a teat dip at all, even after the kids were weaned, I milked a clean udder with clean hands, and milked her out well. I didn't have any problems with that doe's udder all season.

Hope that helps!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the Fiasco Farm site's teat dip/ udder wash... it is just a tiny bit of bleach and a drop of dawn liquid soap... I've had no problems after using it about 1 1/2 months..
Good luck


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought a gallon of iodine teat dip...............and have yet to use it. No problems either (knock on wood) Wipe udder with unscented baby wipes before and that's it.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Iodine might be absorbed through the skin, and also the babies might be eating it, you can get overdosed on it and it can damage the thyroid. There was a big discussion about this on the goatbiology list. At least one of them has even stopped dipping the umbilical cord in it. So you might want to be sure the teat dip you are using has a very tiny amount of iodine in it, or try something else. 

I wipe the teats off with baby wipes before milking and spray with Fight Bac after. That's all. Have been doing this about four years and haven't had a case of mastitis or a problem with the milk yet. Knock on wood.

Jan


----------

